
Investigation: Why is SQS so slow? - luu
https://blog.afoolishmanifesto.com/posts/investigation-why-sqs-slow/
======
Lazare
A better title might be: "The Perl library Furl is horrible; use something
vaguely functional instead if you need to make HTTP/S requests using Perl."

Good tip, if I was using Furl (or even Perl), but utterly unrelated to SQS,
and not obviously generalisable to other libraries or languages.

~~~
tyingq
It doesn't even appear to be the obvious library to use to access SQS from
Perl.

Odd article.

------
eknkc
Up next: Why is desktop linux so unresponsive? A deep dive into my broken
keyboard.

------
akerl_
This feels more like I'm reading the intro to a hypothetical blog post. What
was the thing that Furl did that was bad? How does Curl do it better? Is there
anything SQS-specific about the issue, or was the initial setup about queuing
systems just extraneous info?

------
czardoz
tl;dr: The author was seeing some network issues. Switching the HTTP client
library fixed them.

------
yeukhon
Good thing I read the comment before I read the article, because I couldn't
really follow the post... I am not alone. Anyway, I am glad author figured it
out!

So I was looking up "furl" [1] and the first thing returned was a Python
library called "furl". But the actual "Furl" in the blog post is a Perl
library [2]. Open source project owners, please hear me out... can we please
avoid name collision?

[1]: [https://github.com/gruns/furl](https://github.com/gruns/furl) [2]:
[https://github.com/tokuhirom/Furl](https://github.com/tokuhirom/Furl)

------
andrewstuart
I didn't carefully read every word but a skim didn't seem to answer the
question in the headline.

And I'm not interested enough from what I saw to read every word. Something
about curl?

------
magoon
Extremely interested; didn’t finish once in the author got into the weeds with
sysctl and furl.

